# ابداعات الهندسة البحرية ادخل وشاهد صور الابداعات



## Eng-Maher (22 أغسطس 2006)

Single Hull ,Twin Hulls ,Submerged Hulls
Hull Lift Foil Lift ,Air Cushioned Lift
صور خاصة جدا بأنواع المراكب السيارة فى البحار مع مقارنة للاداء

http://www.ideea.com/pacific2002/program/technical/Schmidt.pdf

ادخل وشاهد العجائب
Eng-maher :1: ​


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (22 أغسطس 2006)

رابط رائع بالفعل ... وتصاميم هندسية جيدة .

جزيت خيرا أخي ماهر .


----------



## م.عبد الرحمن سيد (22 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف شكر


----------



## R.A.K (22 أغسطس 2006)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين جميعا وشكر خاص الى المهندس ابو عمر


----------



## ahmed morshidy (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

_بارك الله فيك. :77: _


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــور اخى ..*



morshidy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> _بارك الله فيك. :77: _


/-----------------------------------------------------------------------\
مشكور اخى morshidy


----------



## laser0007 (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور رائع
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (3 يناير 2007)

الحقيقة أنها إبداع وروعة .. 

شكرا يا مهندس ماهر


----------



## rehmah (7 يناير 2007)

الاخ ENG MAHER اذا كانت ليديك الخبره بمعرفة احسن الجامعات البرطانيه في مجال الهندسه 
البحريه لاني انوي الدراسهMSc engineering offshore


----------



## العرندس (7 يناير 2007)

الله يبارك فيك .. وجزاك الله كل خير 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (17 يناير 2007)

من المهندس ليث عبد اللطيف اشكر الاخ المهندس ماهر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (17 يناير 2007)

الرجاء معلومات عن الناقلات العملاقه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/هيما (31 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eyncom (31 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وشكرا على الرابط المهم


----------



## صالح الهاشمي (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بك ..


----------



## دعيج (2 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خييييييييييييييييير


----------



## amin22 (21 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصيف جاسم صبيح (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا التقرير وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مارس 2007)

مشكورين والله جميعا 
Eyncom 
صالح الهاشمي 
دعيج 
amin22 
نصيف جاسم صبيح ... واهلا بيك عضو جديد فى المنتدى


----------



## نصيف جاسم صبيح (6 مارس 2007)

من المهندس نصيف جاسم صبيح 
شكرا لك مهتدس ماهر على هذة المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مارس 2007)

شرفت ونورت المنتدى اخى م/ نصيف جاسم صبيح


----------



## تخصصي إنتــاج (4 مايو 2007)

يسلمو يا ابو شنب


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

Thank you >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

*شـــــكـراً جــزيـــــــــــلاً*


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## القفاش (23 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك لك ويزيدك علما..


----------



## ريمون عدلي (23 يونيو 2007)

الجديد والمفيد نجده عند المهندس ماهر
شكككررراا


----------



## طالب رضى الله (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

أسأل الله لكم السداد وإلى مزيد من التقدم في هذا المجال


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

أسأل الله لكم السداد وإلى مزيد من التقدم في هذا المجال :15:


----------



## shaman (4 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على هالمعلومه


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (5 أغسطس 2007)

اطلب العلم ولو في الصين


----------



## محسن 9 (6 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك مهندس ماهر معلومة قيمة تستاهل كل خير وتقدير لشخصك الطيب


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (6 أغسطس 2007)

على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم
وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا بكم جميعا والف شكر لكم ... منورين القسم الجديد


----------



## داغر (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## dmiri (6 أغسطس 2007)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## قاهرالقلوب (6 أغسطس 2007)

ممتاز والله روعه يعطيكم الف عافيه وشكراً على التصاميم الرهيبه


----------



## lyeselec (6 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي المشرف العزيز...
الله يزيدك عافية على مجهودك الرائع في القسم...


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2007)

م.محمد الكسواني قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي المشرف العزيز...
> الله يزيدك عافية على مجهودك الرائع في القسم...



نورت وشرفت اخى محمد ويكفينى زيارتك الى القسم البحرى الف شكر :55: :55: :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا بكم جميعا والف شكر لكم ... منورين القسم الجديد


----------



## وائل السنيري (17 أغسطس 2007)

ممممممممممممشششششششششششششششككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الحوية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يجازيك خيرا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سفير (27 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (4 ديسمبر 2007)

Thank youuu


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## على حجازى زكى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks we need more with my preaure


----------



## albahri (6 يناير 2008)

thank u for this


----------



## جعفر البلوي (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم انا اليوم مسجل بالمنتدى وحبيت استفسر منكم اذا سمحتم عن تخصصين الاول هو الهندسه الكهربائيه والثانى هو الهندسه البحريه وايش الاسهل وكمان ايات احسن لسوق العمل وانا انتضر منكم الرد تكفون


----------



## البحار المشاكس (2 فبراير 2008)

*مشكور*

جزيت خيرا مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مارس 2008)

الف شكر لكم جميعا

الاخ جعفر البلوي 

هو طبعا بيرجع لميولك للقسم ... اذا حبيت تتميز اذا خليك فى البحرى .. اذا ارادت عملا سريعا اختار قسم الكهرباء

وشكرا


----------



## ميغ (5 مارس 2008)

thanks and god bless u


----------



## ياسينكو (10 مارس 2008)

_thanq very much ....fantastic_


----------



## عنتر2005 (15 مارس 2008)

رائع جدا والف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مارس 2008)

اشكركم على الردود


----------



## سمير احمد (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا ............. اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (25 مارس 2008)

شكر على المجهورد


----------



## هالــة (27 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا باش مهندس ماهر عالمجهود الرائع

رابط روعة 

احترامي


----------



## delpiero (29 مارس 2008)

جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مارس 2008)

مشكورين جميعا

المهندس عبد الله 
المهندسه هاله
المهندس delpiero


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (27 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## بوم سفار (1 يوليو 2008)

بعطيك العافيه علا الموضوع الطيب


----------



## zibara (1 يوليو 2008)

مشششكككووووررر جداً
تقبل مروري
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس بحرىمحمد صلا (23 يوليو 2008)

رابط ممتاز


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 يوليو 2008)

ششششششششششششكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يوليو 2008)

اشكركم على الردود


----------



## جمال كحيلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً والله الموفق


----------

